# ECNL Phoenix Coaches list?



## meatsweats

So, we all know there is direct conflict with DA in NC on the same weekend.  Is there a problem, ECNL? Usually you are pretty proactive. Where is the college coach List??? These kids need time to contact their prospective coaches. We are 2 weeks away.


----------



## Jack23

meatsweats said:


> So, we all know there is direct conflict with DA in NC on the same weekend.  Is there a problem, ECNL? Usually you are pretty proactive. Where is the college coach List??? These kids need time to contact their prospective coaches. We are 2 weeks away.


The list is up!  I was just looking at it


----------



## CaliKlines

Jack23 said:


> The list is up!  I was just looking at it


Share the link? This is what I can see right now...

*ECNL Phoenix (Spring)*
Date: April 6-8, 2018

Age Groups: U15-U18/U19 National Event & U13/U14 Showcase Event

Team List: Click Here

Facilities: 


Reach 11 Sports Complex | 2425 E. Deer Valley Road, Phoenix, AZ, 85050
Scottsdales Sports Complex | 8081 E Princess Dr., Scottsdale, AZ 85255
U13/U14 Showcase matches

Resource: National Event Game Day Check List

Schedule: To view the schedule by age group, click here.

*College Coach Attendance: Coming Soon!*

Travel Information:


Hotel Lottery:  Please remember that no ECNL Club or team may make hotel reservations outside of the ECNL booking process. For questions regarding the hotel lottery contact ecnl@mavericksportstravel.com.
Departures:  If you plan to make travel arrangements prior to the schedule being announced, the ECNL recommends making departure travel arrangements after 6pm.
College Scouts: Visit the College Coach Home Page to register for the event and find scout specific information!


----------



## meatsweats

Jack23 said:


> The list is up!  I was just looking at it


Where? Not the team list. The Coaches Attendance list.


----------



## Dubs

If you click on schedule link, there will be a tab that says colleges.  Click that and the coaches are listed there.


----------



## shales1002

Dubs said:


> If you click on schedule link, there will be a tab that says colleges.  Click that and the coaches are listed there.


And not all college coaches register here either.  I saw several coaches not listed at the events.


----------



## timmyh

Interestingly, almost twice as many D1 schools are signed up for the DA showcase than have signed up for the ECNL showcase. But more D2 and D3 schools are signed up for the ECNL showcase than the DA one. 
I guess that is probably a sign of where things are headed.


----------



## Desert Hound

Dubs said:


> If you click on schedule link, there will be a tab that says colleges.  Click that and the coaches are listed there.


Where can I find the link to coaches going to the DA event?


----------



## Dubs

I wish these wankers would get their s#$t together and work things out.  The tug o war does not help any of our kids or their potential college coaches out.


----------



## timmyh

Desert Hound said:


> Where can I find the link to coaches going to the DA event?


http://www.ussoccerda.com/college-coach-scout-check-in


----------



## shales1002

timmyh said:


> Interestingly, almost twice as many D1 schools are signed up for the DA showcase than have signed up for the ECNL showcase. But more D2 and D3 schools are signed up for the ECNL showcase than the DA one.
> I guess that is probably a sign of where things are headed.


It's not a sign. The entire GDA will be attending the April Showcase or risk getting the boot. The ECNL event seems to be a bit more regional in nature. My 2 cents... after all ...all the best girls arent in GDA especially for 02s and above.


----------



## LadiesMan217

shales1002 said:


> It's not a sign. The entire GDA will be attending the April Showcase or risk getting the boot. The ECNL event seems to be a bit more regional in nature. My 2 cents... after all ...all the best girls arent in GDA especially for 02s and above.


It is a sign - a sign that has already passed. D1 coaches fully understand what ECNL is and maybe D1 assistant coaches will go for a specific kid.


----------



## shales1002

LadiesMan217 said:


> It is a sign - a sign that has already passed. D1 coaches fully understand what ECNL is and maybe D1 assistant coaches will go for a specific kid.


I don’t care who shows up assistant or head coach. As long as the representative from the one of five schools that my DD is interested in shows up, we are good.  You’re right they fully understand that the soccer world is extremely diluted . There is great talent in both leagues. That’s not changing as the primary recruiting year will be riding benches across the country  in GDA next season, and that’s pretty unfortunate .


----------



## LadiesMan217

shales1002 said:


> I don’t care who shows up assistant or head coach. As long as the representative from the one of five schools that my DD is interested in shows up, we are good.  You’re right they fully understand that the soccer world is extremely diluted . There is great talent in both leagues. That’s not changing as the primary recruiting year will be riding benches across the country in GDA next season, and that’s pretty unfortunate .


I did not say anything about dilution - I said "they fully understand what ECNL is" now compared to last year. Yes, there is some great talent in ECNL. The primary recruiting year will not be sitting on the bench next year in GDA. All this shows is how naive you are to the split age group in GDA and how many primary recruiting year players are on those teams and play. ECNL Spring Showcase is not regional either - all U15-U17 SW ECNL teams attend each year. This is actually the showcase that the ECNL coaches put the most emphasis on for the girls each year.  My DD played in this showcase the last 2 years and I can tell you the college list is quite dismal compared to what it was the past few years. Maybe the coaches are just not registering for the event...


----------



## Dubs

I would imagine the list will grow in the next week or so.  In addition, you are correct.  There will be a fair amount that don't register.


----------



## Surfref

timmyh said:


> Interestingly, almost twice as many D1 schools are signed up for the DA showcase than have signed up for the ECNL showcase. But more D2 and D3 schools are signed up for the ECNL showcase than the DA one.
> I guess that is probably a sign of where things are headed.


Why does that surprise you?  DA is the top league now and ECNL is the second tier league especially in California. The majority of the top players moved from ECNL to DA. I am sure that there will still be ECNL players on D1 rosters. I would think that most ECNL players will end up at D2, D3 and NAIA colleges. The D2, D3 and NAIA colleges still provide a quality education and have good soccer programs.


----------



## Dubs

@Surfref , I think that statement is definitely debatable.  Perhaps there are a larger portion of top kids playing in DA, but I would say that's probably only true in SoCal as you elude to.  Other regions/states it's a mixed bag.  At least for the rest of Spring, D1 college coaches and the like will be scouting both leagues actively until things shake out further.  It is in their best interest to do so.  Next Fall, you may be correct.  We'll just have to see.


----------



## shales1002

LadiesMan217 said:


> I did not say anything about dilution - I said "they fully understand what ECNL is" now compared to last year. Yes, there is some great talent in ECNL. The primary recruiting year will not be sitting on the bench next year in GDA. All this shows is how naive you are to the split age group in GDA and how many primary recruiting year players are on those teams and play. ECNL Spring Showcase is not regional either - all U15-U17 SW ECNL teams attend each year. This is actually the showcase that the ECNL coaches put the most emphasis on for the girls each year.  My DD played in this showcase the last 2 years and I can tell you the college list is quite dismal compared to what it was the past few years. Maybe the coaches are just not registering for the event...


Keywords in your post *SW ECNL*. You will have the *ENTIRE * GDA at the event in North Carolina, and compared to *SOME *ECNL teams.  My point was that clubs get to pick and choose which showcases they want to attend. Those of us in the SW typically choose Phoenix .  The vast majority of teams participating in the upcoming Phoenix Showcase are West of the Mississippi thus making it more of a regional thing.  However, that option is not available for GDA, you play where they tell you to show up. As for the college coaches perhaps they aren't registering because they are trying to divide and conquer this soccer landscape...who knows. I don't care as long as they show up.   The age relative effect will take hold next season, and once again you will see girls shift. Whether it's the A.R.E or available space on teams, girls will have to find somewhere to play.   This shows how naive *YOU * are regarding the dual age bands.


----------



## LadiesMan217

shales1002 said:


> Keywords in your post *SW ECNL*. You will have the *ENTIRE * GDA at the event in North Carolina, and compared to *SOME *ECNL teams.  My point was that clubs get to pick and choose which showcases they want to attend. Those of us in the SW typically choose Phoenix .  The vast majority of teams participating in the upcoming Phoenix Showcase are West of the Mississippi thus making it more of a regional thing.  However, that option is not available for GDA, you play where they tell you to show up. As for the college coaches perhaps they aren't registering because they are trying to divide and conquer this soccer landscape...who knows. I don't care as long as they show up.   The age relative effect will take hold next season, and once again you will see girls shift. Whether it's the A.R.E or available space on teams, girls will have to find somewhere to play.   This shows how naive *YOU * are regarding the dual age bands.


All of SW ECNL will be at Phoenix (9 of 48 U16 teams) and this is a National event. The college list looks like dog poop compared to last year and there is a reason for that. Yeah all the coaches just decided to register for GDA and skip the ECNL signup but they will be there. You said 2003 girls next year will be riding the bench in GDA - you are naive and this is not true at all when you combine 16 and 17 year olds. Yes, the entire GDA goes to one event as it is truly a National event that coaches can attend and see any girl in GDA - what a concept. Your plethora of GDA comments sprinkled through your posts (mostly uneducated) elude that your kid did not make GDA and you are sour.


----------



## Nefutous

LadiesMan217 said:


> Your plethora of GDA comments sprinkled through your posts (mostly uneducated) elude that your kid did not make GDA and you are sour.


I think it is wrong to chalk it up to sour grapes when someone does not agree with you on a topic.  My dd would be thrilled to accomplish just 1/4 of what Shale's dd has at her young age.


----------



## davin

Nefutous said:


> I think it is wrong to chalk it up to sour grapes when someone does not agree with you on a topic.  My dd would be thrilled to accomplish just 1/4 of what Shale's dd has at her young age.


Spot on. If Shale’s kid is who I think it is, she’s one of the best(if not the best) in the country at her position.


----------



## shales1002

LadiesMan217 said:


> All of SW ECNL will be at Phoenix (9 of 48 U16 teams) and this is a National event. The college list looks like dog poop compared to last year and there is a reason for that. Yeah all the coaches just decided to register for GDA and skip the ECNL signup but they will be there. You said 2003 girls next year will be riding the bench in GDA - you are naive and this is not true at all when you combine 16 and 17 year olds. Yes, the entire GDA goes to one event as it is truly a National event that coaches can attend and see any girl in GDA - what a concept. Your plethora of GDA comments sprinkled through your posts (mostly uneducated) elude that your kid did not make GDA and you are sour.



Tisk...tisk... are we playing the game ...who's got the longer list?    Who gives a shit? @LadiesMan217  that's who. GDA should have more coaches as it's the league in its entirety. As for being sour , that's actually pretty funny because your are the one that's drinking the koolaid. My DD has been very fortunate with soccer, and could easily play wherever she would like. We have chosen the coach and her team regardless of patch.  But 16 years olds will be riding the pine unless they are truly elite. Perhaps you need to convince yourself otherwise. Uneducated...that's too is laughable. I'll let you get that off because I'm comfortable with who I am. But just know this,  the rhetoric you provided is nothing short of a weak attempt at a rather reasonable observation and contention. Keep trying....

@davin and @Nefutous  thanks for the compliments.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Nefutous said:


> I think it is wrong to chalk it up to sour grapes when someone does not agree with you on a topic.  My dd would be thrilled to accomplish just 1/4 of what Shale's dd has at her young age.


When someone throws negative/incorrect snippets in many of their posts month over month like he does I can't think of any other logical reason. I just thought I would fling some back.


----------



## Zerodenero

davin said:


> Spot on. If Shale’s kid is who I think it is, she’s one of the best(if not the best) in the country at her position.


Dang Davin...that's a bold statement. Especially round this socal based, talent rich soccer world.

But be as it may..... If ladiesman kiddo is who I think she is,.....and shales kiddo is who U think she is....these 2 cronies don't even go to showcases cause they're sharing the same sideline,  at National call ups/Games - yet don't even know it


----------



## shales1002

LadiesMan217 said:


> When someone throws negative/incorrect snippets in many of their posts month over month like he does I can't think of any other logical reason. I just thought I would fling some back.


I've never thrown anything negative towards GDA. I have consistently stated that it's not for my player at this time. That has always been my contention. Her coaches here have been wonderful. 

Simply put, you think we don't agree on the coaches list. Our disagreement stems from you designating ECNL as number two, when in all honesty, that's only the case in SoCal. But hey, that's your experience. The list for GDA should be larger because every team in the league will be going. In looking over the list, for my DD's five schools of interest, they will be at both;Two head coaches and three assistants. They are attempting to conquer our divided landscape.


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> I've never thrown anything negative towards GDA. I have consistently stated that it's not for my player at this time. That has always been my contention. Her coaches here have been wonderful.
> 
> Simply put, you think we don't agree on the coaches list. Our disagreement stems from you designating ECNL as number two, when in all honesty, that's only the case in SoCal. But hey, that's your experience. The list for GDA should be larger because every team in the league will be going. In looking over the list, for my DD's five schools of interest, they will be at both;Two head coaches and three assistants. They are attempting to conquer our divided landscape.


Never?  You constantly take negative jabs.  Constantly.  To say otherwise is a laugh.  What a clown.


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> Never?  You constantly take negative jabs.  Constantly.  To say otherwise is a laugh.  What a clown.


Perhaps you confused negative jabs with me not buying into the hype. GDA isn’t for my player at this time  and there is nothing wrong with me saying as much.  You all chime in constantly to say how much koolaid your drinking. Drink away... it’s not for my DD. 

I guess I touch nerves often because resorting to name calling is pretty childish. Perhaps what you think is great, isn’t quite living up to the hype? Otherwise what’s the purpose of name calling? 

This is discourse and I don’t have to agree with your point of view.


----------



## Zerodenero

shales1002 said:


> Tisk...tisk... are we playing the game ...who's got the longer list?    Who gives a shit? @LadiesMan217  that's who.
> 
> GDA should have more coaches as it's the league in its entirety. As for being sour , that's actually pretty funny because your are the one that's drinking the koolaid. My DD has been very fortunate with soccer, and could easily play wherever she would like. We have chosen the coach and her team regardless of patch.  But 16 years olds will be riding the pine unless they are truly elite.......
> 
> @davin and @Nefutous  thanks for the compliments.


The cool thing about girls youth soccer in SoCal is that is if your kid is a Baller...college coaches (especially power 5) will absolutely know/find her regardless which of the 2 patches she chooses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Do you folks think socal ECNL girls would interest college coaches more than non socal DA girls?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

davin said:


> Spot on. If Shale’s kid is who I think it is, she’s one of the best(if not the best) in the country at her position.


What's wrong with lambchop, envious?
Jerk.


----------



## Dos Equis

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you folks think socal ECNL girls would interest college coaches more than non socal DA girls?


They may thiink that, but it is not the case.  And it is not about the badge.  

Is the average player from Socal a level above the average player in most other areas of the country -- no question.  That is my opinion after a decade of watching college camps, showcases, regionals, etc. all over this great country.  But most higher level college coaches are looking for a very good to elite player, not an average one.  Being very good in Socal does not make you elite somewhere else.  And when it comes to recruiting a player who is not "elite", why incur the cost and take the risk of recruiting across the country, versus taking a local girl who might be easier to scout/recruit and less likely to transfer.  Any socal "advantage" disappears pretty quickly.

With over 2,000 girls playing in ECNL or DA in each age group/recruiting class, college coaches have a lot of options.  Even if the power 5 colleges recruited exclusively from these two leagues, their recruiting classes would account for only 25% of these players.  Add the best 20-30 college programs from other conferences, and we are still talking about only 1/3 of girls playing in these national leagues getting recruited to top 50-100 D1 programs.  How many club parents and players understand that at least 2/3 of the players on most of these elite team should be thinking D2, D3, NAIA, or a low level local D1 program?


----------



## Zerodenero

Dos Equis said:


> How many club parents and players understand that at least 2/3 of the players on most of these elite team should be thinking D2, D3, NAIA, or a low level local D1 program?"


Not enough.... I emplore all parents who's kid is on the radar to put careful thought and open discussion with their dd as to determine what they want to walk out with, once they've hung up their cleats


----------



## Gokicksomegrass

@LadiesMan217 Hey big daddy, thought your dd already got a juicy steak with the fixings at nice school in socal. 
Why stressing? Too small a steak? Unless you are looking to trade up to what, like a filet mignon in schools soon?


----------



## Surfref

I refereed the January 2018 ECNL showcase in Florida.  All of the teams were east coast teams and as good or better than the SoCal ECNL teams that I have seen since September 2017.  I have not seen one ECNL team that has played at or above the level of any of the DA teams I have seen.  Where the ECNL teams have 3-8 really good players per team the DA teams are loaded (10+) really good players and 3-5 great players.  You can argue with me all you want, but I am just stating what I have seen up close as a referee.

As for the people that think that coaches will just show up for one of these DA or ECNL events/showcases, you do not know how the system works.  If a college coach does not register for one of these events and just shows up, they have to pay for parking, do not have access to the coaches area or any of the other perks the coaches get.  Some events do allow the coaches to register at the event, but they are still on the hook for parking and have to make sure they bring the proper credentials.  I know numerous college coaches and was scouting for a college for a couple years, so I know how the system works.


----------



## Soccer43

don't agree that the DA teams are loaded with really good players.  With an increase in the number of clubs in SoCal that are DA compared to ECNL clubs it isn't possible for every DA team to have all those good to great players.  That may be true in other parts of the country but in SoCal the talent is way to diluted with so many options.   I have seen several DA teams that are not that impressive.  Would love to see a cross over tournament with DA teams playing ECNL teams in SoCal but that will never happen.


----------



## Dos Equis

Surfref said:


> I refereed the January 2018 ECNL showcase in Florida.  All of the teams were east coast teams and as good or better than the SoCal ECNL teams that I have seen since September 2017.  I have not seen one ECNL team that has played at or above the level of any of the DA teams I have seen.  Where the ECNL teams have 3-8 really good players per team the DA teams are loaded (10+) really good players and 3-5 great players.  You can argue with me all you want, but I am just stating what I have seen up close as a referee.
> 
> As for the people that think that coaches will just show up for one of these DA or ECNL events/showcases, you do not know how the system works.  If a college coach does not register for one of these events and just shows up, they have to pay for parking, do not have access to the coaches area or any of the other perks the coaches get.  Some events do allow the coaches to register at the event, but they are still on the hook for parking and have to make sure they bring the proper credentials.  I know numerous college coaches and was scouting for a college for a couple years, so I know how the system works.


Surfref, I know you are trying to be helpful, and do not doubt what you have seen.  But at ECNL Phoenix last fall, I know of several colleges (at last 4 coaches) -- colleges who made the round of 32 of the NCAA D1 tourney -- who where at the Phoenix showcase, and where not registered (and are still not on the list). There is no parking fee at Reach 11, some bring their own chair.

As for your dim view of ECNL in Socal, I can tell you at the '02 age group, I respectfully disagree.  Apparently, so do many colleges coaches, based on commits to date.


----------



## SOCCERMINION

<"I have not seen one ECNL team that has played at or above the level of any of the DA teams I have seen">


OMG Come on Guys , many of our ECNL teams in Socal would destroy may of the DA teams in the other regions., Do you guys even look at the DA results. Many of the bottom of the bracket teams are at 60, 70 even 120+ Goals against in some regions. And I bet whatever team you watched at that Florida ECNL tournament would beat may of  the local DA teams. I  mean come on, in the GU15 bracket  the bottom 3 DA teams gave up 263 goals in only 20 games. Im sure GSA's ECNL team would do OK against those teams. Im not saying ECNL does not have some weak teams as well and I'm not saying its a better league than DA.  But lets be real, there is alot of dilution and there is a big discrepancy from top to bottom in both leagues. 

*Rank* *Southeast - U-15 East Division* *GP* *W* *L* *T* *Pts* *GF* *GA* *GD* *Pts/GP*
1 NTH Tophat U-15[PLAYOFFS 1] 20 15 1 4 49 90 17 73 2.45
2 Charlotte Soccer Academy U-15[PLAYOFFS 11] 20 13 4 3 42 66 24 42 2.1
3 Concorde Fire U-15[PLAYOFFS 14] 21 13 4 4 43 59 27 32 2.0476
4 NC Courage U-15[WILDCARD 1] 21 13 5 3 42 56 25 31 2
5 Weston FC U-15[WILDCARD 3] 20 12 6 2 38 39 20 19 1.9
6 Orlando Pride U-15 22 10 9 3 33 50 40 10 1.5
7 United Futbol Academy U-15 19 5 11 3 18 31 32 -1 0.9474
8 Boca United Football Club U-15 22 6 15 1 19 34 61 -27 0.8636
9 West Florida Flames U-15 20 5 13 2 17 25 62 -37 0.85
10 United Soccer Alliance U-15 19 1 16 2 5 18 72 -54 0.2632
11 IMG Academy U-15 21 1 19 1 4 18 129 -111 0.1905


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Dang Davin...that's a bold statement. Especially round this socal based, talent rich soccer world.
> 
> But be as it may..... If ladiesman kiddo is who I think she is,.....and shales kiddo is who U think she is....these 2 cronies don't even go to showcases cause they're sharing the same sideline,  at National call ups/Games - yet don't even know it


Both of their kids are excellent players although @LadiesMan217 is in for a surprise once college comes along.  Kickball doesn't work as well against the truly elite teams and Santa Clara plays the PAC 12 regularly.  @shales1002 is extremely smart for focusing on his/her kid and anyone who thinks otherwise is drinking the Jim Jones kool-aid.  Coaches don't recruit teams they recruit players and trust me plenty of kids that may not be widely known are better than kids that get regular call ups fro YNTs.  Call ups are mostly eye of the beholder things.  Playing in college in competitive games that matter is the steel that sharpens steel in the US and I'm going with @shales1002 DNA and brains on this one....


----------



## MakeAPlay

shales1002 said:


> I've never thrown anything negative towards GDA. I have consistently stated that it's not for my player at this time. That has always been my contention. Her coaches here have been wonderful.
> 
> Simply put, you think we don't agree on the coaches list. Our disagreement stems from you designating ECNL as number two, when in all honesty, that's only the case in SoCal. But hey, that's your experience. The list for GDA should be larger because every team in the league will be going. In looking over the list, for my DD's five schools of interest, they will be at both;Two head coaches and three assistants. They are attempting to conquer our divided landscape.


Most smart coaches are unhappily dividing their attention between the showcases.  You are on the right track with your player so keep on keeping on and ignore the noise.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## G03_SD

Surfref said:


> I refereed the January 2018 ECNL showcase in Florida.  All of the teams were east coast teams and as good or better than the SoCal ECNL teams that I have seen since September 2017.  I have not seen one ECNL team that has played at or above the level of any of the DA teams I have seen.  Where the ECNL teams have 3-8 really good players per team the DA teams are loaded (10+) really good players and 3-5 great players.  You can argue with me all you want, but I am just stating what I have seen up close as a referee.
> 
> As for the people that think that coaches will just show up for one of these DA or ECNL events/showcases, you do not know how the system works.  If a college coach does not register for one of these events and just shows up, they have to pay for parking, do not have access to the coaches area or any of the other perks the coaches get.  Some events do allow the coaches to register at the event, but they are still on the hook for parking and have to make sure they bring the proper credentials.  I know numerous college coaches and was scouting for a college for a couple years, so I know how the system works.


I don't recall paying for parking for the Phoenix fall showcase. There were a couple coaches from schools my daughter was interested in, but were not on the list, but were at our games.


----------



## Desert Hound

You do not have to pay for parking at the Phx showcase (Fall or Spring). There is lots of parking. Some road construction right now in the area that can slow down traffic a bit.


----------



## beachbum

Couple of interesting things.  By my count and i just took a quick look at it so it could be a little off there are 22 power 5 schools going to DA event, 11 going to ECNL event and at least 11 coaches not schools that have registered at both events.  It's going to be tough to be 2 places at once since they are 2000 mile apart.


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> I have consistently stated that it's not for my player at this time.


It sounds like you are leaving the door open which is smart IMO.


MakeAPlay said:


> Coaches don't recruit teams they recruit players and trust me plenty of kids that may not be widely known are better than kids that get regular call ups fro YNTs.


Boom!


MakeAPlay said:


> Kickball doesn't work as well against the truly elite teams and Santa Clara plays the PAC 12 regularly.


Agree and i see your point if a team only plays "direct" without mixing it up but having the ability to stretch an opposing team on a whim carries benefits, no?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

GoWest said:


> It sounds like you are leaving the door open which is smart IMO.
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Agree and i see your point if a team only plays "direct" without mixing it up but having the ability to stretch an opposing team on a whim carries benefits, no?


Speed Kills.


----------



## GoWest

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speed Kills.


The Man of Steal. Amen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

GoWest said:


> The Man of Steal. Amen.


I agreed with MAP, but try chasing Rodmans kid down the field.


----------



## BigSoccer

DA v ECNL will always be an issue but if a coach is only focused on DA then he is eliminating a ton of opportunity to improve his team.  Let's take Vegas or Jacksonville, FL or Fresno, CA.  The player is amazing, regional ODP, ID2, maybe ECNL or maybe not, are you telling me that D1 coaches should not look at her or him because they are not playing DA?   The DA cache is exclusive on region, and ECNL too but to a lesser extent.  If parents of a very talented player living in Vegas are not able or willing to move to or travel every other day to CA or AZ to play DA are they not giving their child the chance to play D1?  If you say yes then you are biased.   I have a daughter and a son who have played teams from Central CA, Vegas and Minnesota who are better than some of the players I have seen in the GDA play.  Boys maybe less but they are out there too.  If a coach does not see a player of feels that a not DA player with a solid resume is not worthy of a look then they have blinders on just as much as many of us from SoCal.  SoCal is a hotbed of soccer but there are plenty of others out there who are better.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> It sounds like you are leaving the door open which is smart IMO.
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Agree and i see your point if a team only plays "direct" without mixing it up but having the ability to stretch an opposing team on a whim carries benefits, no?


Having the ability to stretch a defense is a useful tool.  However, a forward with no ability to combine with the other attacking players would see little to no PT at a school in contention to win it all at the D1 level.  Don't get me wrong, I have seen teams put fast forwards with a donkey touch out there to try and wear a backline out, however, once you get to the Sweet 16/Final 8 there aren't too many of those players getting much PT.  So it really comes down to what a player's goal is.  If it is just to get into a good school then Malcolm X it ("by any means necessary") but if the goal is for a player to actually get in a game at a time that matters, then I suggest technical skills and soccer IQ is what should be on the menu.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SOCCERMINION said:


> <"I have not seen one ECNL team that has played at or above the level of any of the DA teams I have seen">
> 
> 
> OMG Come on Guys , many of our ECNL teams in Socal would destroy may of the DA teams in the other regions., Do you guys even look at the DA results. Many of the bottom of the bracket teams are at 60, 70 even 120+ Goals against in some regions. And I bet whatever team you watched at that Florida ECNL tournament would beat may of  the local DA teams. I  mean come on, in the GU15 bracket  the bottom 3 DA teams gave up 263 goals in only 20 games. Im sure GSA's ECNL team would do OK against those teams. Im not saying ECNL does not have some weak teams as well and I'm not saying its a better league than DA.  But lets be real, there is alot of dilution and there is a big discrepancy from top to bottom in both leagues.
> 
> *Rank* *Southeast - U-15 East Division* *GP* *W* *L* *T* *Pts* *GF* *GA* *GD* *Pts/GP*
> 1 NTH Tophat U-15[PLAYOFFS 1] 20 15 1 4 49 90 17 73 2.45
> 2 Charlotte Soccer Academy U-15[PLAYOFFS 11] 20 13 4 3 42 66 24 42 2.1
> 3 Concorde Fire U-15[PLAYOFFS 14] 21 13 4 4 43 59 27 32 2.0476
> 4 NC Courage U-15[WILDCARD 1] 21 13 5 3 42 56 25 31 2
> 5 Weston FC U-15[WILDCARD 3] 20 12 6 2 38 39 20 19 1.9
> 6 Orlando Pride U-15 22 10 9 3 33 50 40 10 1.5
> 7 United Futbol Academy U-15 19 5 11 3 18 31 32 -1 0.9474
> 8 Boca United Football Club U-15 22 6 15 1 19 34 61 -27 0.8636
> 9 West Florida Flames U-15 20 5 13 2 17 25 62 -37 0.85
> 10 United Soccer Alliance U-15 19 1 16 2 5 18 72 -54 0.2632
> 11 IMG Academy U-15 21 1 19 1 4 18 129 -111 0.1905



We have a winner!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Gokicksomegrass said:


> @LadiesMan217 Hey big daddy, thought your dd already got a juicy steak with the fixings at nice school in socal.
> Why stressing? Too small a steak? Unless you are looking to trade up to what, like a filet mignon in schools soon?


All of the filet mignon schools are out of money due to early recruiting.  A player like his who has gotten more YNT love recently gets frozen out because of it.  She will get her chance to prove that they should have recruited her.  Stanford and Cal play them every year and UCLA plays them every other year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> The cool thing about girls youth soccer in SoCal is that is if your kid is a Baller...college coaches (especially power 5) will absolutely know/find her regardless which of the 2 patches she chooses.


Very true.  ZD stop speaking the truth.  Give us some fake news!!  Here I will do it.  The only way to get into a top college is to be on the best club team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you folks think socal ECNL girls would interest college coaches more than non socal DA girls?


It just depends upon the player.  This isn't about a region.  This about the individual player sir.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> They may thiink that, but it is not the case.  And it is not about the badge.
> 
> Is the average player from Socal a level above the average player in most other areas of the country -- no question.  That is my opinion after a decade of watching college camps, showcases, regionals, etc. all over this great country.  But most higher level college coaches are looking for a very good to elite player, not an average one.  Being very good in Socal does not make you elite somewhere else.  And when it comes to recruiting a player who is not "elite", why incur the cost and take the risk of recruiting across the country, versus taking a local girl who might be easier to scout/recruit and less likely to transfer.  Any socal "advantage" disappears pretty quickly.
> 
> With over 2,000 girls playing in ECNL or DA in each age group/recruiting class, college coaches have a lot of options.  Even if the power 5 colleges recruited exclusively from these two leagues, their recruiting classes would account for only 25% of these players.  Add the best 20-30 college programs from other conferences, and we are still talking about only 1/3 of girls playing in these national leagues getting recruited to top 50-100 D1 programs.  How many club parents and players understand that at least 2/3 of the players on most of these elite team should be thinking D2, D3, NAIA, or a low level local D1 program?



Damn I keep agreeing with you....  This post is spot on....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agreed with MAP, but try chasing Rodmans kid down the field.


She is a special player that will be playing on the big stage against the best teams with/against some of the best players.  The DNA is obviously there.  For her it's just a matter of how hard she wants to push herself so that when she gets there will she be ready to shine on that stage.  I'm hoping that she is putting in the work.  The players that shine don't do so just based upon their physical tools.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> Having the ability to stretch a defense is a useful tool.  However, a forward with no ability to combine with the other attacking players would see little to no PT at a school in contention to win it all at the D1 level.  Don't get me wrong, I have seen teams put fast forwards with a donkey touch out there to try and wear a backline out, however, once you get to the Sweet 16/Final 8 there aren't too many of those players getting much PT.  So it really comes down to what a player's goal is.  If it is just to get into a good school then Malcolm X it ("by any means necessary") but if the goal is for a player to actually get in a game at a time that matters, then I suggest technical skills and soccer IQ is what should be on the menu.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


I think I follow you in that you were originally commenting on a players "development" (or lack thereof) under a direct only style approach / coach. I mistook you for speaking about the actual direct style game strategy.

I agree with that perspective. I have seen players at younger ages that are lightening fast, be used by club coaches under direct style play to a fault. Unfortunately, it was more about the coach and the win versus developing said player. Tragic IMHO especially when parents are clueless that their player isn't being developed appropriately.


----------



## GoWest

Sheriff Joe said:


> I agreed with MAP, but try chasing Rodmans kid down the field.


Ally Watt TX A&M is arguably one of the fastest forwards (if not the fastest) on the dribble and a pretty good example of a well trained player that can play with ease under any style of play be it direct, possession, high-pressing or counter. Solid soccer IQ. Word to the wise....avoid getting in a foot race with her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> She is a special player that will be playing on the big stage against the best teams with/against some of the best players.  The DNA is obviously there.  For her it's just a matter of how hard she wants to push herself so that when she gets there will she be ready to shine on that stage.  I'm hoping that she is putting in the work.  The players that shine don't do so just based upon their physical tools.


My daughter has played her a few times, I don't remember much, but she was very fast and seemed like a nice, polite young lady.


----------



## MarkM

shales1002 said:


> Perhaps you confused negative jabs with me not buying into the hype. GDA isn’t for my player at this time  and there is nothing wrong with me saying as much.  You all chime in constantly to say how much koolaid your drinking. Drink away... it’s not for my DD.
> 
> I guess I touch nerves often because resorting to name calling is pretty childish. Perhaps what you think is great, isn’t quite living up to the hype? Otherwise what’s the purpose of name calling?
> 
> This is discourse and I don’t have to agree with your point of view.


Your kids has played a half season in the now weak ECNL SW conference.  That's it.  Eight games?  Never played ECNL in the glory days and never played GDA.  You also pretend its an option to play in GDA, but you live in Vegas.  Stop the BS.  Be happy with ECNL and move on.  And yes, you are acting like a clown when you make stupid statements (and often untrue statements).  If you don't want to be called a clown, don't act like a clown.



shales1002 said:


> I've never thrown anything negative towards GDA.


Just a few examples:



shales1002 said:


> Sorry, they picked the clubs who had the money to buy in. I can't wait to hear about how much fees have increased.


  Not true.  Club fees decreased for many.



shales1002 said:


> Curious to see how a GDA showcase with 25 minute halves will be.


  Not true.  40 minute halves.



shales1002 said:


> You do realize there is only ONE Showcase for DA? It has been in December in Florida. If teams are successful then they play in June for playoffs. Perhaps girls will be at a different location the Florida.


  Not true.  Spring showcase and then summer showcase.



shales1002 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but what's so good about D.A. ? 23 girls on a team split evenly; only three subs per game which means only 14 girls will get an opportunity to play in a game; participating girls can't do ECNL, ODP, or high school. Seems like a lot to give up for something that isn't proven. We all see how the the boys side has produced stellar players  and results (insert sarcasm).


  Not true.  Many GDA girls played high school soccer this winter.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> Very true.  ZD stop speaking the truth.  Give us some fake news!!  Here I will do it.  The only way to get into a top college is to be on the best club team.


News flash!!!

*don't proactively reach out to any coaches on/off the showcase list....make sure mommy or daddy does it for the player - college coaches absolutely LOVE the illustration of maturity.


*a player should never put as much effort in the classroom as she does on the field. Be that Baller w/out brains - College coaches LOVE that dilemma.

*have your kid take the 1st offer she recieves, especially the program that offers the most athletic scholie $$ ...there will not be any other opportunities, where the net-net is less than the big baller playa's receive (but the parents would never admit)

And for my personal favorite ....

*Eagles are born powerful and strong. They don't start their journey in an egg. They don't eventually , strengthen and grow. And they NEVER leave their nest.

Do not think about the future. Think Small. Think of the college recruitment like a simple extension of high school.  The world is NOT round, and there are NO colleges outside the south west. who want socal players. Especially when mommy/daddy are right down the street, just an uber ride away 

Truth


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> Your kids has played a half season in the now weak ECNL SW conference.  That's it.  Eight games?  Never played ECNL in the glory days and never played GDA.  You also pretend its an option to play in GDA, but you live in Vegas.  Stop the BS.  Be happy with ECNL and move on.  And yes, you are acting like a clown when you make stupid statements (and often untrue statements).  If you don't want to be called a clown, don't act like a clown.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few examples:
> 
> Not true.  Club fees decreased for many.
> 
> Not true.  40 minute halves.
> 
> Not true.  Spring showcase and then summer showcase.
> 
> Not true.  Many GDA girls played high school soccer this winter.


As my grandma would say, “leave a fool to his folly.”

Your post shows just how much you DON’T know about my DD. As I have stated time and time again, GDA is an option that we choose not to embark on at this point in time. 

For the record , the boys didn’t have a spring showcase , and still don’t seem to have one. The only reference at that point was the boys da.


----------



## shales1002

MakeAPlay said:


> Most smart coaches are unhappily dividing their attention between the showcases.  You are on the right track with your player so keep on keeping on and ignore the noise.  Good luck to you and your player.


Thanks for sharing your knowledge. Our mantra has always been in just that in French  “bloquer le bruit (block out the noise).”


----------



## BigSoccer

One really quick point.  Throughout the country boys and girls are leaving DA because their DA club DOES NOT allow them to play high school.  Some do and some don't.  Just like some ECNL clubs do and some don't.  US Soccer does not want DA players playing high school but leave it up to the club.  The majority of the DA clubs who do not want their players playing DA are those who are fully funded like Galaxy, LAFC, Golden State and others.  Those that allow kids to play high school do it as they are afraid to lose the player.  

I hope the coaches go where the player they are wanting to see is playing and are ignoring the "name plate" as neither is the best and neither is the worst and this goes for both boys and girls.  There are some no so good players playing on DA teams and not so good player playing in ECNL.  There are very talented ECNL players and there are very talented DA players.    There is someone better than none of us have seen playing in some league somewhere that would break our kids ankles that is reality.


----------



## beachbum

BigSoccer said:


> One really quick point.  Throughout the country boys and girls are leaving DA because their DA club DOES NOT allow them to play high school.  Some do and some don't.  Just like some ECNL clubs do and some don't.  US Soccer does not want DA players playing high school but leave it up to the club.  The majority of the DA clubs who do not want their players playing DA are those who are fully funded like Galaxy, LAFC, Golden State and others.  Those that allow kids to play high school do it as they are afraid to lose the player.
> 
> I hope the coaches go where the player they are wanting to see is playing and are ignoring the "name plate" as neither is the best and neither is the worst and this goes for both boys and girls.  There are some no so good players playing on DA teams and not so good player playing in ECNL.  There are very talented ECNL players and there are very talented DA players.    There is someone better than none of us have seen playing in some league somewhere that would break our kids ankles that is reality.


What data do you have to support your claim that boys and girls are leaving their clubs to play high school.  I haven't seen it.  Also the DA only allows girls to play high school for HS freshman through seniors this year.  If you are 8th grader starting HS next year and you play DA you are not allowed to play HS.

Coaches don't care about the name plate, if you have talent they will find you.


----------



## Lambchop

BigSoccer said:


> One really quick point.  Throughout the country boys and girls are leaving DA because their DA club DOES NOT allow them to play high school.  Some do and some don't.  Just like some ECNL clubs do and some don't.  US Soccer does not want DA players playing high school but leave it up to the club.  The majority of the DA clubs who do not want their players playing DA are those who are fully funded like Galaxy, LAFC, Golden State and others.  Those that allow kids to play high school do it as they are afraid to lose the player.
> 
> I hope the coaches go where the player they are wanting to see is playing and are ignoring the "name plate" as neither is the best and neither is the worst and this goes for both boys and girls.  There are some no so good players playing on DA teams and not so good player playing in ECNL.  There are very talented ECNL players and there are very talented DA players.    There is someone better than none of us have seen playing in some league somewhere that would break our kids ankles that is reality.


A good player will look great playing against and average team. The top players need to play with and against other top players to really get a good comparison.


----------



## BigSoccer

We know two boys in differing ages groups at different DA teams who left DA to go playbhigh school one was 02/01 and the other was an 03. One was in TX.  Reading other posts from other states state the parents are having kids leave their DA to get a high school experience.  No data just reading and personal experience.  
No we go back to my regional bias of leagues and let' say their is a kid who is DA quality living in Tucson and parents don' want to drive to Phoenix are you saying he or she isn't good enough or is  only good in a small pond.


----------



## Josep

Drive to Phoenix.  No question.  My kid is a marginal player at DA, not a superstar and the system is set up so that you can be in direct contact with coaches.  Well worth it.


----------



## BigSoccer

Ok let's say Vegas. Where the nearest DA is at least 4 or 5 hours away.  Should a parent drive there 3 or 4 times a weeks to play DA.  My point is not all the big fish are in the DA but this site only views DA and Socal as the only place that works in the soccerworld.  Now being from here I believe that we do have more talented players than other regions and not all are DA or ECNL on either boys or girls.


----------



## azsnowrider

BigSoccer said:


> Ok let's say Vegas. Where the nearest DA is at least 4 or 5 hours away.  Should a parent drive there 3 or 4 times a weeks to play DA.  My point is not all the big fish are in the DA but this site only views DA and Socal as the only place that works in the soccerworld.  Now being from here I believe that we do have more talented players than other regions and not all are DA or ECNL on either boys or girls.



From an AZ perspective. No way am I driving that distance to play DA when Vegas for example has ECNL. Believe me, we have parents contemplating moving from out of state for the new DA we added. I find it crazy to even think about that just for soccer. SoCal should have more talented players just based on population alone, compare 25M in SoCal to 4.5 in Metro PHX and you should produce more statistically speaking. I am a firm believer in if they are good enough they will be found whether it be DA,ECNL, or Club. But, you need a Coach who works for your kid, and you need that at all levels. I myself prefer ECNL, as DA has to many restrictions, It's to much and I don't have the next great national team player like most think they do. I have my kid and if she makes it to play in college that's great, but I'm not spending her college savings yet.


----------



## MakeAPlay

azsnowrider said:


> From an AZ perspective. No way am I driving that distance to play DA when Vegas for example has ECNL. Believe me, we have parents contemplating moving from out of state for the new DA we added. I find it crazy to even think about that just for soccer. SoCal should have more talented players just based on population alone, compare 25M in SoCal to 4.5 in Metro PHX and you should produce more statistically speaking. I am a firm believer in if they are good enough they will be found whether it be DA,ECNL, or Club. But, you need a Coach who works for your kid, and you need that at all levels. I myself prefer ECNL, as DA has to many restrictions, It's to much and I don't have the next great national team player like most think they do. I have my kid and if she makes it to play in college that's great, but I'm not spending her college savings yet.


I agree with everything you said except that great players will always be found.  I have seen some talented players fall through the cracks or be found at the last minute due to playing on a team that didn't get any exposure.  Coaches will find a player if a they play where they can be found.  I am by no means advocating for one league or another.  What I do advocate is finding a great coach who is committed to helping your player achieve her goals.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Josep

I think Vegas should be represented in DA.  There are some competitive teams and talented players there.  

I wouldn’t move or travel beyond an hour. But DA isn’t the end all be all.  I do believe it has its advantages.  I believe the quality of play is better.  And I hear from my ecnl friends that the level of play is significantly weaker than last year.


----------



## Justafan

Josep said:


> And I hear from my ecnl friends that the level of play is significantly weaker than last year.


At the same time DA is is not as strong as ECNL was last year (on the girls side).


----------



## Dubs

I'm not sure I understand why we don't have consensus on the DA vs ECNL thing.  It is clear that both leagues have caused dilution and there really isn't a one league is better than the other at this point.  Obviously this may change come the Fall, but until then, each league has very strong teams and some very weak ones.  Time will tell.  As has been pointed out several times, coaches will find what they are looking for in both leagues, in terms of good to elite talent.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Justafan said:


> At the same time DA is is not as strong as ECNL was last year (on the girls side).


 I would agree for ‘02 and above, but the ‘03 landscape changed dramatically.


----------



## Josep

Kicker4Life said:


> I would agree for ‘02 and above, but the ‘03 landscape changed dramatically.


And should again next season at 03 as some to a majority go back into ecnl, which will drop some ecnl back to flight 1.


----------



## Dubs

I'm speaking from an 03 perspective.  I agree the landscape will change a lot come fall with the age group banding, but again... for right now, the dilution is significant in both leagues for this age group and 04s as well.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Josep said:


> And should again next season at 03 as some to a majority go back into ecnl, which will drop some ecnl back to flight 1.


Could mean a lot of travel during the week for anyone not living in South OC or SD!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> At the same time DA is is not as strong as ECNL was last year (on the girls side).


How did you determine that?


----------



## MarkM

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you determine that?


Read it on a soccer forum.  It must be true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MarkM said:


> Read it on a soccer forum.  It must be true.


Maybe, my kid isn't in either, but it is interesting to get peoples opinions.


----------



## Justafan

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you determine that?


Simple, 8 ECNL teams v. 13 DA teams, meaning the talent was even more concentrated last year.  Don’t get me wrong DA is the top league for a good portion of the age groups and has the biggest chunk of the talent, but ECNL had more.


----------



## MarkM

Justafan said:


> Simple, 8 ECNL teams v. 13 DA teams, meaning the talent was even more concentrated last year.  Don’t get me wrong DA is the top league for a good portion of the age groups and has the biggest chunk of the talent, but ECNL had more.


Do you mean 11 ECNL teams from last year v. 13 DA teams this year?  It was also 12 ECNL teams a few years back before LVPSA was dropped.


----------



## Justafan

MarkM said:


> Do you mean 11 ECNL teams from last year v. 13 DA teams this year?  It was also 12 ECNL teams a few years back before LVPSA was dropped.


8 in SoCal


----------



## Lambchop

Justafan said:


> Simple, 8 ECNL teams v. 13 DA teams, meaning the talent was even more concentrated last year.  Don’t get me wrong DA is the top league for a good portion of the age groups and has the biggest chunk of the talent, but ECNL had more.[/QUOT
> 
> There were more ECNL teams because DA didn't exist for the girls last year, simple as that.


----------



## Josep

Justafan said:


> Simple, 8 ECNL teams v. 13 DA teams, meaning the talent was even more concentrated last year.  Don’t get me wrong DA is the top league for a good portion of the age groups and has the biggest chunk of the talent, but ECNL had more.



That doesn’t quite work. You had talented clubs like Beach and Legends - among others Galaxy LA/SD that weren’t ecnl but were top comp.  

So the simple numbers game isn’t so simple. Quality clubs all over.  

DA is better than ECNL from my perspective.  The games are better and the talent is better.  You can’t really say they are just promoted sides from ecnl.  There are kids all over on these teams.  The rosters are probably 33-50% different from last season if I had  to guess.


----------



## shales1002

Josep said:


> I think Vegas should be represented in DA.  There are some competitive teams and talented players there.
> 
> I wouldn’t move or travel beyond an hour. But DA isn’t the end all be all.  I do believe it has its advantages.  I believe the quality of play is better.  And I hear from my ecnl friends that the level of play is significantly weaker than last year.



I cannot begin to fathom the costs for 10 months worth of travel.


----------



## Justafan

Josep said:


> That doesn’t quite work. You had talented clubs like Beach and Legends - among others Galaxy LA/SD that weren’t ecnl but were top comp.
> 
> So the simple numbers game isn’t so simple. Quality clubs all over.
> 
> DA is better than ECNL from my perspective.  The games are better and the talent is better.  You can’t really say they are just promoted sides from ecnl.  There are kids all over on these teams.  The rosters are probably 33-50% different from last season if I had  to guess.


Aye aye aye, Lamb and Josep stop being so defensive.  You win, DA is the top league, but that is not the what we’re talking about.

Let me put it another way, compare the 8 ECNL teams of any years past and compare them to the top 8 teams of DA this year, who has the better teams?  I think most reasonable people would say ECNL, wouldn’t you?  Why? Simply put, dispersion of talent among more teams and leagues.


----------



## shales1002

Josep said:


> That doesn’t quite work. You had talented clubs like Beach and Legends - among others Galaxy LA/SD that weren’t ecnl but were top comp.
> 
> So the simple numbers game isn’t so simple. Quality clubs all over.
> 
> DA is better than ECNL from my perspective.  The games are better and the talent is better.  You can’t really say they are just promoted sides from ecnl.  There are kids all over on these teams.  The rosters are probably 33-50% different from last season if I had  to guess.


I think the issue is that you now have 7 Ecnl clubs AND 13 GDA. That’s WAY to many. Imagine if you had half that number? Games would be more competitive.


----------



## shales1002

Josep said:


> That doesn’t quite work. You had talented clubs like Beach and Legends - among others Galaxy LA/SD that weren’t ecnl but were top comp.
> 
> So the simple numbers game isn’t so simple. Quality clubs all over.
> 
> DA is better than ECNL from my perspective.  The games are better and the talent is better.  You can’t really say they are just promoted sides from ecnl.  There are kids all over on these teams.  The rosters are probably 33-50% different from last season if I had  to guess.


Shouldn’t they be different? There are way  more rosters fill.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

shales1002 said:


> I think the issue is that you now have 7 Ecnl clubs AND 13 GDA. That’s WAY to many. Imagine if you had half that number? Games would be more competitive.


Who cares about whether it more competitive.  The bottom line is there is more choice and opportunities than ever for girls.  That’s good for everyone’s daughter.


----------



## davin

Simisoccerfan said:


> Who cares about whether it more competitive.  The bottom line is there is more choice and opportunities than ever for girls.  That’s good for everyone’s daughter.


Maybe you don't care, but many of us would prefer competitive games rather than blowouts. Not sure how you figure competitive mismatches are good for anyone, especially if you have to travel to play in a blowout.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

davin said:


> Maybe you don't care, but many of us would prefer competitive games rather than blowouts. Not sure how you figure competitive mismatches are good for anyone, especially if you have to travel to play in a blowout.


Typical response.  It’s all about what you want as a parent not about your kid.  I don’t think blowouts are good but having more choice and opportunities is always a good thing.


----------



## davin

Simisoccerfan said:


> Typical response.  It’s all about what you want as a parent not about your kid.  I don’t think blowouts are good but having more choice and opportunities is always a good thing.


Man, you don't know me or my kid. My kid wants competition. She doesn't care if she scores a hat trick against inferior competition.


----------



## MarkM

davin said:


> Maybe you don't care, but many of us would prefer competitive games rather than blowouts. Not sure how you figure competitive mismatches are good for anyone, especially if you have to travel to play in a blowout.


Totally agree.  Traveling to showcase for a blowout does stink.  I hope they do better with the match-ups at the spring showcase in Phoenix.  There were some crazy scores at the fall showcase.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

davin said:


> Man, you don't know me or my kid. My kid wants competition. She doesn't care if she scores a hat trick against inferior competition.


So you then think that there are too many ECNL and DA teams and there should be less teams?  Maybe your and my kid would then not have the same opportunities.  That’s not good.


----------



## davin

MarkM said:


> Totally agree.  Traveling to showcase for a blowout does stink.  I hope they do better with the match-ups at the spring showcase in Phoenix.  There were some crazy scores at the fall showcase.


I didn't see too many absurd mismatches. You're an 04 parent, right? Other than the MVLA-Surf game in the Phoenix Fall showcase, what other "crazy score" do you see on this list? https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?eid=593&fid=2692


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> Totally agree.  Traveling to showcase for a blowout does stink.  I hope they do better with the match-ups at the spring showcase in Phoenix.  There were some crazy scores at the fall showcase.


There were maybe 3 mismatched games at most. Are you sure you're looking at Phoenix Fall?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Josep said:


> That doesn’t quite work. You had talented clubs like Beach and Legends - among others Galaxy LA/SD that weren’t ecnl but were top comp.
> 
> So the simple numbers game isn’t so simple. Quality clubs all over.
> 
> DA is better than ECNL from my perspective.  The games are better and the talent is better.  You can’t really say they are just promoted sides from ecnl.  There are kids all over on these teams.  The rosters are probably 33-50% different from last season if I had  to guess.


The competition level as compared to the original SoCal ECNL clubs isn't close.  Beach, Legends and LA Galaxy(Carlsbad Elite) are relative newcomers on the scene.  ECNL was an improvement in SoCal over it's predecessor CSL Premier (although Premier was for the most part merit based).  DA exists in a diluted talent pool.  To argue otherwise is illogical.


----------



## Fact

Simisoccerfan said:


> So you then think that there are too many ECNL and DA teams and there should be less teams?  Maybe your and my kid would then not have the same opportunities.  That’s not good.


Just maybe every child is not meant to play in an elite league?  I can see it now the AYSO Ventura Pansies DA.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Fact said:


> Just maybe every child is not meant to play in an elite league?  I can see it now the AYSO Ventura Pansies DA.


Not sure what you said.  All I see is "blah blah blah" everytime you respond on this forum.


----------



## Fact

Simisoccerfan said:


> Not sure what you said.  All I see is "blah blah blah" everytime you respond on this forum.


That's because you are sitting in a pile of manure Pansy.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Again "blah blah blah".  Not sure what you posted but I am sure it was insulting.  Your true colors always shine through telling all that your here only to be deconstructive.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

I am sure you are sitting there right now trying to come up with the next witty way to insult me.  Its sad to see how unhappy you are.  I wish you better times.


----------



## Fact

Simisoccerfan said:


> So you then think that there are too many ECNL and DA teams and there should be less teams?  Maybe your and my kid would then not have the same opportunities.  That’s not good.


So explain this- How many DA and ECNL teams should Socal have to give every child "the same opportunity" and where should the clubs be located?


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> The competition level as compared to the original SoCal ECNL clubs isn't close.  Beach, Legends and LA Galaxy(Carlsbad Elite) are relative newcomers on the scene.  ECNL was an improvement in SoCal over it's predecessor CSL Premier (although Premier was for the most part merit based).  DA exists in a diluted talent pool.  To argue otherwise is illogical.


You mention the best DA Socal additions, but fail to mention that clubs like Pats, LA Galaxy ("South Bay"), LA Premier, and Albion, who were unremarkable girls clubs in their previous leagues, entered DA and proved that the badge does not change the product on the field.  Illogical is a kind word for this specious argument.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> You mention the best DA Socal additions, but fail to mention that clubs like Pats, LA Galaxy ("South Bay"), LA Premier, and Albion, who were unremarkable girls clubs in their previous leagues, entered DA and proved that the badge does not change the product on the field.  Illogical is a kind word for this specious argument.


I have been trying to follow your example and be a little more PC and a little less blunt.  But of course you are 100% correct.


----------



## Zerodenero

Forget about this PC crap...I personally love when u keep it 100!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Fact said:


> So explain this- How many DA and ECNL teams should Socal have to give every child "the same opportunity" and where should the clubs be located?


I don't think that every child should have the same opportunity.  Opportunity should be earned based on effort and skills.  I just believe everyone is better off when there is choice.  We can all bitch and moan about the good old days but those days are not coming back.  There are over 300 Division 1 college teams and over 200 Division 2 college teams looking for players.   So that is at least 3,000 to 4,000 incoming freshmen needed every year.   So there is plenty of room for DA and ECNL to both exist and prosper.


----------



## MarkM

davin said:


> I didn't see too many absurd mismatches. You're an 04 parent, right? Other than the MVLA-Surf game in the Phoenix Fall showcase, what other "crazy score" do you see on this list? https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?eid=593&fid=2692


I was looking at all the age groups, not just the U-14 group.  But yes, MVLA beating Surf's ECNL team 7-0 does stand out.  It looks like the ECNL only clubs had their way with the dual ECNL/DA clubs at the showcase.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I have been trying to follow your example and be a little more PC and a little less blunt.  But of course you are 100% correct.


#Metoo


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Fact said:


> So explain this- How many DA and ECNL teams should Socal have to give every child "the same opportunity" and where should the clubs be located?


I think it matters where you live, we live in north OC and there are no ECNL or DA clubs that are not an hours drive at 6 pm.


----------



## Dos Equis

Simisoccerfan said:


> I don't think that every child should have the same opportunity.  Opportunity should be earned based on effort and skills.  I just believe everyone is better off when there is choice.  We can all bitch and moan about the good old days but those days are not coming back.  There are over 300 Division 1 college teams and over 200 Division 2 college teams looking for players.   So that is at least 3,000 to 4,000 incoming freshmen needed every year.   So there is plenty of room for DA and ECNL to both exist and prosper.


The DA is supposed to be about filling the 2-3 national team slots per birth year, not benchwarmer positions for the University of Eastwestern Nowhere State.   Having future national team players play in a diluted league does not advance the cause of US Soccer.   13 Socal DA clubs seems more like indecision than a well-designed strategy.  

Right now, we have a system that allows parents to "choose" for their children to participate in one of these self-declared "elite" leagues, and then come on this board talking about how their player "earned" something that is closer to a participation trophy than they realize. The system may have more choice, but it has not improved.


----------



## Fact

Dos Equis said:


> The DA is supposed to be about filling the 2-3 national team slots per birth year, not benchwarmer positions for the University of Eastwestern Nowhere State.   Having future national team players play in a diluted league does not advance the cause of US Soccer.   13 Socal DA clubs seems more like indecision than a well-designed strategy.
> 
> Right now, we have a system that allows parents to "choose" for their children to participate in one of these self-declared "elite" leagues, and then come on this board talking about how their player "earned" something that is closer to a participation trophy than they realize. The system may have more choice, but it has not improved.


Well said!  I hope the Pansy is listening and learning!


----------



## Kicker4Life

I can’t add much to this conversation but I’ve followed the advice I’ve been given and focused on my kid. Living in geographic region not serviced by ECNL would have left my DD and many others we know playing SCDSL this past season. However, with Beach being given DA I now know 1 ‘03 who verbally committed to UCLA and 4 have been given real interest from D1 schools after the Florida event. I doubt that at least 4 of them would have gotten the same visibility without the DA exposure.  So in our case it seems to be working out nicely. 

Good Luck to everyone in their journey.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> The DA is supposed to be about filling the 2-3 national team slots per birth year, not benchwarmer positions for the University of Eastwestern Nowhere State.   Having future national team players play in a diluted league does not advance the cause of US Soccer.   13 Socal DA clubs seems more like indecision than a well-designed strategy.
> 
> Right now, we have a system that allows parents to "choose" for their children to participate in one of these self-declared "elite" leagues, and then come on this board talking about how their player "earned" something that is closer to a participation trophy than they realize. The system may have more choice, but it has not improved.


Mic drop.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> I can’t add much to this conversation but I’ve followed the advice I’ve been given and focused on my kid. Living in geographic region not serviced by ECNL would have left my DD and many others we know playing SCDSL this past season. However, with Beach being given DA I now know 1 ‘03 who verbally committed to UCLA and 4 have been given real interest from D1 schools after the Florida event. I doubt that at least 4 of them would have gotten the same visibility without the DA exposure.  So in our case it seems to be working out nicely.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone in their journey.


Exposure is good.  The one committed to UCLA is a YNT player who has had plenty of exposure and now is the earliest commit in UCLA history (She must be a unicorn) so I imagine that she would have been found even if she was just playing USYS events as she was on the radar.  I don't think that playing in the GDA has made that much of a difference in the recruitment on your kid's team.  Beach has been solid for awhile even without a distinctive patch.  The Beach team from my player's grad year had 13+ players go to D1 schools and 3 of them are having a big impact not to mention the Real So Cal/Beach player that is a starter and impact player (and a sweet kid with a great family) on her college team.  It sounds like you and the rest of the parents of players on that team are doing the right thing and focusing on your players.  It doesn't hurt that Beach has 3 top notch coaches in Mauricio, Jeff and Rob.

Continued good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Dos Equis

Kicker4Life said:


> I can’t add much to this conversation but I’ve followed the advice I’ve been given and focused on my kid. Living in geographic region not serviced by ECNL would have left my DD and many others we know playing SCDSL this past season. However, with Beach being given DA I now know 1 ‘03 who verbally committed to UCLA and 4 have been given real interest from D1 schools after the Florida event. I doubt that at least 4 of them would have gotten the same visibility without the DA exposure.  So in our case it seems to be working out nicely.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone in their journey.


The lack of at least one club in the South Bay and/or West Side was a self-inflicted wound for the ECNL.  Pre-DA, Beach still did a good job with recruiting, particularly with the Socal colleges, and particularly that head coach.  Congrats to the '03s --  that is a talented team.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> Exposure is good.  The one committed to UCLA is a YNT player who has had plenty of exposure and now is the earliest commit in UCLA history (She must be a unicorn) so I imagine that she would have been found even if she was just playing USYS events as she was on the radar.  I don't think that playing in the GDA has made that much of a difference in the recruitment on your kid's team.  Beach has been solid for awhile even without a distinctive patch.  The Beach team from my player's grad year had 13+ players go to D1 schools and 3 of them are having a big impact not to mention the Real So Cal/Beach player that is a starter and impact player (and a sweet kid with a great family) on her college team.  It sounds like you and the rest of the parents of players on that team are doing the right thing and focusing on your players.  It doesn't hurt that Beach has 3 top notch coaches in Mauricio, Jeff and Rob.
> 
> Continued good luck to you and your player.


EE is a Unicorn, I agree...which is why, for the record, I left her off of the 4 that would likely not have gotten the exposure this early without DA.

Looking forward to watching a lot of UCLA games now that my youngest is playing for RR.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Dos Equis said:


> The DA is supposed to be about filling the 2-3 national team slots per birth year, not benchwarmer positions for the University of Eastwestern Nowhere State.   Having future national team players play in a diluted league does not advance the cause of US Soccer.   13 Socal DA clubs seems more like indecision than a well-designed strategy.
> 
> Right now, we have a system that allows parents to "choose" for their children to participate in one of these self-declared "elite" leagues, and then come on this board talking about how their player "earned" something that is closer to a participation trophy than they realize. The system may have more choice, but it has not improved.


So it's interesting that you believe that playing DA equates to earning a participation trophy.   My only objective is for my dd to have the "choice" to play college soccer.   Its not about money nor is about the National Team since that's a pipe dream for almost everyone.  I don't care about funneling talent to the National Team.  I understand your patriotic concern for the National Team but my concern is about my kid.   Simply put the more opportunities there are for kids to get exposure the better it is for them in my opinion.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> EE is a Unicorn, I agree...which is why, for the record, I left her off of the 4 that would likely not have gotten the exposure this early without DA.
> 
> Looking forward to watching a lot of UCLA games now that my youngest is playing for RR.


I like Rafael.  He knows the game.  Obviously he did an outstanding job with his own players.  I forgot that he told me he was taking over a couple of teams.


----------



## shales1002

So upon checking the forecasts this weekend, it will be sunny and 90 in Phoenix . However, it's an 100% chance of rain in North Carolina with possible snow. I see the temp is forecast low 30s. What's the weather contingency plan? Just curious...

Nevertheless safe travels to all who are traveling in the next few days. I'm looking forward to some more sunshine.


----------



## Kicker4Life

shales1002 said:


> So upon checking the forecasts this weekend, it will be sunny and 90 in Phoenix . However, it's an 100% chance of rain in North Carolina with possible snow. I see the temp is forecast low 30s. What's the weather contingency plan? Just curious...
> 
> Nevertheless safe travels to all who are traveling in the next few days. I'm looking forward to some more sunshine.


You would relish that wouldn’t you!


----------



## SOCCERMINION

shales1002 said:


> So upon checking the forecasts this weekend, it will be sunny and 90 in Phoenix . However, it's an 100% chance of rain in North Carolina with possible snow. I see the temp is forecast low 30s. What's the weather contingency plan? Just curious...
> 
> Nevertheless safe travels to all who are traveling in the next few days. I'm looking forward to some more sunshine.


Come on guys, weather report  didn't look that bad to me. Even if you don't have a DD playing in DA. I'm sure you know someone who does. Id hope everyone would be hoping we all have good weather. I hope everyone's DD has a great weekend regardless of the league they play in.


----------



## SOCCERMINION

Just in case people are actually using the boards looking for relevant information associated with the Tread  Title: ECNL Coach List

College Coach Attendance:   https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/collgecoachattending.aspx?eid=604


Schedule: To view the schedule by age group, https://admin.totalglobalsports.com/public/master.aspx?eid=604


----------



## shales1002

SOCCERMINION said:


> Come on guys, weather report  didn't look that bad to me. Even if you don't have a DD playing in DA. I'm sure you know someone who does. Id hope everyone would be hoping we all have good weather. I hope everyone's DD has a great weekend regardless of the league they play in.
> 
> View attachment 2280
> View attachment 2281


@SOCCERMINION I would hope the GDA would have their showcases in warmer climates with better weather is all(SoCal). Perhaps next year. I wouldn't want the girls to risk injury playing in the rain. How often does it really rain in Socal? I lived there over 30 years, so not very much. Yes, my DD has many friends playing in NC.  The weather forecast you shared shows rain Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday. Just curious, if the forecast holds true, then how does that impact the games for Saturday.What is the contingency plan? This is something you all should be looking up? Particularly, if you emailed coaches to come watch your DD, are game time changing as a result of the weather? Maybe or maybe not...IDK.. and that's why I asked.

You all are hyper sensitive. My last line in my previous posts was..... "Nevertheless safe travels to all who are traveling in the next few days."
For the record this board has been all over the place with topics within  this topic. It's already been established that the GDA list SHOULD be longer.


----------



## shales1002

Kicker4Life said:


> You would relish that wouldn’t you!


 Honestly, No. The truth is I want everyone to have a successful showcase. After all that is what this is all about. I personally think the GDA should hold showcases where the weather is more predictable aka closer to home. I could then come and watch providing there are no conflicts with ECNL.


----------



## Zerodenero

shales1002 said:


> @SOCCERMINION I would hope the GDA would have their showcases in warmer climates with better weather is all(SoCal). Perhaps next year. I wouldn't want the girls to risk injury playing in the rain. How often does it really rain in Socal? I lived there over 30 years, so not very much. Yes, my DD has many friends playing in NC.  The weather forecast you shared shows rain Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday. Just curious, if the forecast holds true, then how does that impact the games for Saturday.What is the contingency plan? This is something you all should be looking up? Particularly, if you emailed coaches to come watch your DD, are game time changing as a result of the weather?


Shales- I don't know you/your player. I do know that If you/your dd are trippen on weather conditions, you're telling prospective coaches/schools, all they need to know.

Respectfully,


----------



## shales1002

Zerodenero said:


> Shales- I don't know you/your player. I do know that If you/your dd are trippen on weather conditions, you're telling prospective coaches/schools, all they need to know.
> 
> Respectfully,


How is asking a legitimate question regarding a contingency plan "trippen telling college coaches anything?" I'm sure you all would rather be closer to home and possibly not playing in the rain. Hopefully, you won't be. But as of today, the likelihood is pretty strong. For the record,  I'm a Californian and I love the weather.


----------



## outside!

shales1002 said:


> However, it's an 100% chance of rain in North Carolina with possible snow. I see the temp is forecast low 30s. What's the weather contingency plan? Just curious...


Unless there is lightning, they will probably play soccer. The game was invented in England.


----------



## shales1002

outside! said:


> Unless there is lightning, they will probably play soccer. The game was invented in England.


Good point. Well lightning isn't in the forecast.


----------



## outside!

shales1002 said:


> Good point. Well lightning isn't in the forecast.


I forgot to add tornadoes. DD once had a game delayed due to a tornado warning.


----------



## Zerodenero

shales1002 said:


> How is asking a legitimate question regarding a contingency plan "trippen telling college coaches anything?" I'm sure you all would rather be closer to home and possibly not playing in the rain. Hopefully, you won't be. But as of today, the likelihood is pretty strong. For the record,  I'm a Californian and I love the weather.


1) Get out of the weeds, look above the forest. 
2) Try reading your posts....and say it out loud (_can u connect the dots?_)



MarkM said:


> Your kids has played a half season in the now weak ECNL SW conference.  That's it.  Eight games?  Never played ECNL in the glory days and never played GDA.  You also pretend its an option to play in GDA, but you live in Vegas.  Stop the BS.  Be happy with ECNL and move on.  And yes, you are acting like a clown when you make stupid statements (and often untrue statements).  If you don't want to be called a clown, don't act like a clown.


Marky Mark might have be onto something


----------



## shales1002

Zerodenero said:


> 1) Get out of the weeds, look above the forest.
> 2) Try reading your posts....and say it out loud (_can u connect the dots?_)
> 
> 
> 
> Marky Mark might have be onto something


So much for having an intellectual conversation. As previously stated, MarkM doesn't/didn't know anything about my player, but believe what you want because there is no need to prove otherwise. As long as she stays healthy, her dreams are within reach. @Zerodenero I can admit with confidence, I would prefer my DD NOT to play in the rain.  Still trying to grasps how you turned a comment about weather into college coaches is reading subliminally into the post is beyond me. What does that have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## outside!

shales1002 said:


> I can admit with confidence, I would prefer my DD NOT to play in the rain.


What does your DD prefer? There is nothing wrong with playing in the rain. Soccer is an all weather game, unlike some games. The only reason to suspend for weather is if the weather is dangerous to humans or the field conditions do not allow the game to be played. Last I checked, most humans are waterproof.


----------



## shales1002

outside! said:


> What does your DD prefer? There is nothing wrong with playing in the rain. Soccer is an all weather game, unlike some games. The only reason to suspend for weather is if the weather is dangerous to humans or the field conditions do not allow the game to be played. Last I checked, most humans are waterproof.


Totally agree with you regarding it being an all weather sport. Perhaps it my inner Californian that cares so much about the weather. You know how we drive when it sprinkles.  My DD doesn't care one bit about the rain other than her it's difficult for her to see in sports glasses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

shales1002 said:


> Honestly, No. The truth is I want everyone to have a successful showcase. After all that is what this is all about. I personally think the GDA should hold showcases where the weather is more predictable aka closer to home. I could then come and watch providing there are no conflicts with ECNL.


My daughter isn't bothered by weather, but I hear you, the boys national league tournament was in NC in November and couldn't play 2 out of 3 games because of weather.
Softballs biggest tournament used to be back east somewhere, hot and humid every year and a new league decided to hold their Nationals in socal, now it is the biggest and the best by far. Maybe soccer will follow, after all, everyone wants to come to socal.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MarkM said:


> Your kids has played a half season in the now weak ECNL SW conference.  That's it.  Eight games?  Never played ECNL in the glory days and never played GDA.  You also pretend its an option to play in GDA, but you live in Vegas.  Stop the BS.  Be happy with ECNL and move on.  And yes, you are acting like a clown when you make stupid statements (and often untrue statements).  If you don't want to be called a clown, don't act like a clown.


@shales1002 's kid would start on any of the SoCal GDA teams in her age group and hopefully will be playing for my alma mater someday soon.  You are barking up the wrong tree on this one bro.....  I would stay in the appropriate weight class when picking fights.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Marky Mark might have be onto something


Marky Mark missed the barn by a mile on this one.  shale's player will hopefully be playing in Westwood someday so weather isn't much of an issue.  My kid has had one game out of 47 in two years with bad weather and it was snow in West Virginia.  Unless she decides to avoid the California PAC 12 schools I don't think that this will be much of an issue.


----------



## Zerodenero

shales1002 said:


> So much for having an intellectual conversation. As previously stated, MarkM doesn't/didn't know anything about my player, but believe what you want because there is no need to prove otherwise. As long as she stays healthy, her dreams are within reach. @Zerodenero I can admit with confidence, I would prefer my DD NOT to play in the rain.  Still trying to grasps how you turned a comment about weather into college coaches is reading subliminally into the post is beyond me. What does that have to do with the price of tea in China?


Its ok Shales.....some can't see thru the clouds.

Best of luck to you & your dd...I am sure she'll have her time in the Westwood Sun


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> @shales1002 's kid would start on any of the SoCal GDA teams in her age group and hopefully will be playing for my alma mater someday soon.  You are barking up the wrong tree on this one bro.....  I would stay in the appropriate weight class when picking fights.


Perhaps ..(from purely soccer perspective) ...especially w/such a fine institution as Shales Avatar. But reading thru his/her post....brings flashbacks of our old friend Cali (but Shales player can actually ball)


----------



## Nefutous

Zerodenero said:


> Its ok Shales.....some can't see thru the clouds.
> 
> Best of luck to you & your dd...I am sure she'll have her time in the Westwood Sun


I see her at Cal.  You know the semester system is better than quarters.


----------



## MarkM

MakeAPlay said:


> @shales1002 's kid would start on any of the SoCal GDA teams in her age group and hopefully will be playing for my alma mater someday soon.  You are barking up the wrong tree on this one bro.....  I would stay in the appropriate weight class when picking fights.


I don't really know what you mean, but I would venture to say that any who cares about the weather at a showcase event that their kid isn't attending isn't above anyone's weight class.  

UCLA is looking at West Coast's DA goalie at 04.  Doubtful that UCLA is looking to add two goalies that year, but UCLA's ability to stash loads of talent away on its bench always surprises me.


----------



## shales1002

MarkM said:


> I don't really know what you mean, but I would venture to say that any who cares about the weather at a showcase event that their kid isn't attending isn't above anyone's weight class.
> 
> UCLA is looking at West Coast's DA goalie at 04.  Doubtful that UCLA is looking to add two goalies that year, but UCLA's ability to stash loads of talent away on its bench always surprises me.


I’m sure my alma mater is looking at more than one player in any given position.  

This Cali native loves great weather and plenty of sunshine.  Enjoy the rain.


----------



## Surfref

outside! said:


> Unless there is lightning, they will probably play soccer. The game was invented in England.


When my DD was playing in college back in South Carolina, she routinely played in the rain and on some very muddy fields.  They also had several games stopped and restarted an hour later after the lightning or the tornado warning had passed.  She would tell you the downside was having to have 5-6 pair of cleats for the different field conditions.  She actually loved playing in the rain back there since it cooled everything off in those blazing hot and humid days of August through October.


----------



## outside!

shales1002 said:


> My DD doesn't care one bit about the rain other than her it's difficult for her to see in sports glasses.


 Does she use any kind of coating like RainX on her glasses to help the water bead off? I have been tempted, but worry about how it might effect the anti-glare coating.


----------



## shales1002

outside! said:


> Does she use any kind of coating like RainX on her glasses to help the water bead off? I have been tempted, but worry about how it might effect the anti-glare coating.


We’ve tried everything .  The issue we experienced was the body steam fogged her glasses in the rain.  Contacts will soon be in her future.


----------



## outside!

shales1002 said:


> We’ve tried everything .  The issue we experienced was the body steam fogged her glasses in the rain.  Contacts will soon be in her future.


Good idea, but she will need to get used to not always having eye protection on.


----------



## Zerodenero

MarkM said:


> I don't really know what you mean, but I would venture to say that any who cares about the weather at a showcase event that their kid isn't attending isn't above anyone's weight class.
> 
> UCLA is looking at West Coast's DA goalie at 04.  Doubtful that UCLA is looking to add two goalies that year, but UCLA's ability to stash loads of talent away on its bench always surprises me.


Ah yes....you "intellectually" see what I'm saying.

As for fun in the Westwood Sun, That ain't no joke...... from ucla's roster, My kiddo currently has 4 or 5 former ecnl teamates and another 3 coming in this season....shoot, My Kiddo's college coaching staff would LOVE to pick off a few of their bench players who are  A) ok w/leaving home and B) ready to play come rain, sleek or snow.


----------



## MarkM

Zerodenero said:


> Ah yes....you "intellectually" see what I'm saying.
> 
> As for fun in the Westwood Sun, That ain't no joke...... from ucla's roster, My kiddo currently has 4 or 5 former ecnl teamates and another 3 coming in this season....shoot, My Kiddo's college coaching staff would LOVE to pick off a few of their bench players who are  A) ok w/leaving home and B) ready to play come rain, sleek or snow.


I don't really care about the leagues.  Frankly, ECNL has always done right by my kid.  I just want to put my kid in the most competitive environment available to her so she can develop as a player.   If that league was still ECNL, my kid would be playing ECNL.  It's not though; it's not really close. 

In response to reality, I hear that it "doesn't matter what team you are on" or "college coaches find talent".   Well, no sh*t.  That's really beside the point.  As some would like to remind the forum, that was also the case when ECNL was the most competitive league.  Good teams and good players are not all in GDA, just as they were not all in ECNL in the years prior.  Bottom line, though, is that GDA is a much, much better league week in and week out this year because of the talent pool compared to any other league.  People can try to throw shade on that by claiming parents are chasing a patch or chasing the national team.  What parents (and kids) are really chasing is the best competition they can get - that's what sports are ultimately about.


----------



## GoWest

shales1002 said:


> I’m sure my alma mater is looking at more than one player in any given position.
> 
> This Cali native loves great weather and plenty of sunshine.  Enjoy the rain.


There are some good arguments for attending and playing in Cali for sure. Ultimately it comes down to what the player desires. I was quite surprised to learn that my DD is considering a "four seasons" program. She loves the sun and surf with a passion so it was quite a surprise but then again it is her time so we just support with guidance and encouragement....and lots of $$$ for private training and travel LOL

Enjoy the journey! Best of everything for your DD.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Perhaps ..(from purely soccer perspective) ...especially w/such a fine institution as Shales Avatar. But reading thru his/her post....brings flashbacks of our old friend Cali (but Shales player can actually ball)


I agree with you but @shales1002 kid has the chops and the pedigree.  If she wants to put in the work she can go very far in this game or pretty much any game she chooses.  Good luck to you sir and your amazing young lady this summer and upcoming fall!


----------



## MakeAPlay

shales1002 said:


> We’ve tried everything .  The issue we experienced was the body steam fogged her glasses in the rain.  Contacts will soon be in her future.


When mine switched from her goggles to contacts around 12/13 it was a big help for her.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MarkM said:


> I don't really know what you mean, but I would venture to say that any who cares about the weather at a showcase event that their kid isn't attending isn't above anyone's weight class.
> 
> UCLA is looking at West Coast's DA goalie at 04.  Doubtful that UCLA is looking to add two goalies that year, but UCLA's ability to stash loads of talent away on its bench always surprises me.


So just from my kid's experience they target the best 3 or 4 players at a particular position of need and then figure out which they think are the best and have the best long term potential.  Then of course they consider fit for the team's style of play, the kid's personality and support group and of course their academic fit.  Lot's of talented kids get filtered out by this process and the coaches have a good eye for talent.  And once anyone gets on campus it is welcome to the Hunger Games where all PT is earned and sometimes being really good doesn't equate to many minutes.  I like shale's players chances if that is what she desires based upon what I have heard.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree with you but @shales1002 kid has the chops and the pedigree.  If she wants to put in the work she can go very far in this game or pretty much any game she chooses.  Good luck to you sir and your amazing young lady this summer and upcoming fall!


Thanks MAP. If your player & her delta force battalion wins this years natty (which I'm forecasting this is their year)....how bout she take the following year off w/a semester overseas, come back and play her final year of playing eligibility w/us in the NE to win The Game & league title. You know our staff will for sure make room for a Socal pedigree Baller w/Brains!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Thanks MAP. If your player & her delta force battalion wins this years natty (which I'm forecasting this is their year)....how bout she take the following year off w/a semester overseas, come back and play her final year of playing eligibility w/us in the NE to win The Game & league title. You know our staff will for sure make room for a Socal pedigree Baller w/Brains!


I am really excited for your player sir.  She is going to one of the absolute best institutions of higher learning on the planet and will not only get a chance to ball out against some amazing athletes but I imagine that her and her classmates will be a who's who of national and international power players in the future.  Knowing that she is taking her pedigree to those hallowed halls makes me feel much better about our countries collective future.

Good luck to you and your amazing young lady!!


----------



## NorCal

Good luck to everyone this weekend (DA & ECNL kiddos) Sade travels to all and hopefully all sidelines will be packed with eager college coaches.


----------



## Dos Equis

First day is over, and I have seen more college coaches than the last two Phoenix ECNL events. Probably 1/3 head coach,  2/3 assistant, but that ratio is consistent with prior events. The Power 5, Ivy, top D3 all relatively same representation as before, meaning majority here from each. Most coaches here are D1 programs.

Asked a few coaches, most said staff split and attending both DA and ECNL. Guess they figured out how to walk and chew gum at same time. I would expect similar report from N.C. 

Did not ask, but must volunteered that they were happy to be in AZ, and their colleagues not so thrilled with weather in N.C. 

Finally, still a large number here that are not on the published list. Any doubt I had is gone, those lists are mostly useless.


----------



## Dubs

From what I understand there were many power 5 school coaches, as well as many other D1 programs in attendance in Phoenix.  I'm told there were as many as 40+ at 03 games.  I was there yesterday and there were at least 10 on the side lines from major schools.  That's a good sign if these coaches are sticking around for Sunday afternoon games and not already on a flight home.  Seems like Phoenix was a great success.  Any news on what happened in NC?  If both events had good attendance, then it's win win for all the players.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dubs said:


> From what I understand there were many power 5 school coaches, as well as many other D1 programs in attendance in Phoenix.  I'm told there were as many as 40+ at 03 games.  I was there yesterday and there were at least 10 on the side lines from major schools.  That's a good sign if these coaches are sticking around for Sunday afternoon games and not already on a flight home.  Seems like Phoenix was a great success.  Any news on what happened in NC?  If both events had good attendance, then it's win win for all the players.


There were roughly 15 Coaches at our 9am u14 game this morning a majority were D1 schools. There were a good amount of Coaches but I can’t give you a count from the Olders as their venue was not really close to our fields (had to walk a bit of distance they the woods)


----------



## Simisoccerfan

We had 25+ on Saturday in the terrible weather and 40+ on Sunday.  Mostly D1 from Eastern and Midwest schools. We have not seen many West Coast coaches.  I would expect the West Coast coaches will be out in force in San Diego in June.


----------



## Lightning Red

Kicker4Life said:


> There were roughly 15 Coaches at our 9am u14 game this morning a majority were D1 schools. There were a good amount of Coaches but I can’t give you a count from the Olders as their venue was not really close to our fields (had to walk a bit of distance they the woods)


Similar turnout for the LAGSD vs FC Dallas 04 game at 9am yesterday. West coast schools seen were Stanford, Pepperdine, and SDSU. Certainly more coaches from the East and Midwest. “3” Texas schools in attendance which one would have expected considering who was playing. (Texas, Texas A&M, UTSA)


----------



## shales1002

Lightning Red said:


> Similar turnout for the LAGSD vs FC Dallas 04 game at 9am yesterday. West coast schools seen were Stanford, Pepperdine, and SDSU. Certainly more coaches from the East and Midwest. “3” Texas schools in attendance which one would have expected considering who was playing. (Texas, Texas A&M, UTSA)


Similar for the ECNL event as well.  Glad everyone is happy with their turnouts. We were happy with ours. All D1 schools ; many from Top 25 programs.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Lightning Red said:


> Similar turnout for the LAGSD vs FC Dallas 04 game at 9am yesterday. West coast schools seen were Stanford, Pepperdine, and SDSU. Certainly more coaches from the East and Midwest. “3” Texas schools in attendance which one would have expected considering who was playing. (Texas, Texas A&M, UTSA)


Hope both your Keepers are OK....Great result from a big, athletic, physical team!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lightning Red said:


> Similar turnout for the LAGSD vs FC Dallas 04 game at 9am yesterday. West coast schools seen were Stanford, Pepperdine, and SDSU. Certainly more coaches from the East and Midwest. “3” Texas schools in attendance which one would have expected considering who was playing. (Texas, Texas A&M, UTSA)


Are these 8th graders or 7th graders?


----------



## shales1002

@MakeAPlay Primarily 8th graders going into high school this fall.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> Are these 8th graders or 7th graders?


Both...depends on your DD’s Birthday.  Knowing full well it means nothing at this stage, the whole experience left an impression on my kid.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> Both...depends on your DD’s Birthday.  Knowing full well it means nothing at this stage, the whole experience left an impression on my kid.


I remember the first time my player had coaches at one of her games.  It was the San Diego ECNL showcase her U14 year (8th grade).  It does leave an impression on them.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Info

49 and 46 coaches on the sidelines for two games in Phoenix (Friday and Saturday respectively) for ECNL 2002 team.


----------

